# Hello from Quebec!!!



## Cynthia (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi everybody! I'm Cynthia and I come from Quebec city. I have a wonderfull horse of 2 years and a half. His name is Mistral and it's a miniature. I'll send pictures later . It's very interresting and new for me to be in an English forum and I think I'll enjoy it!

P.s. I usually speak and express myself in French, so I may do some writing mistakes and use the wrong words, but I'll try to be understood, lol!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi Cynthia! Welcome to the Horse Forum! 
Aw, I can't wait to see piccies of your horse, (is that him in your av?) if so he's soo cute! 
Have fun posting; & it looks to me like you're doing a great job speaking English!!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

yes your english sounds great! welcome and have fun chatting!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya & welcome


----------



## Cynthia (Feb 17, 2008)

thank you!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome Cynthia  Enjoy the forum.


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## Beau (Apr 9, 2008)

*Hallo from Nottinghamshire UK*

I have just joined the site today and saw your message from Quebec, which I have twice visited and I loved the city. Don't worry about the language as my fiance is French and feels exactly the same as you.


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

Bon Jour cynthia!! welcome to the HF, your english is better then my french ( and i lived in quebec) hope you have fun on here


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Hey! Welcome to the HF! Have fun!


----------



## i-love-stitch (Mar 11, 2008)

Welcome! I hope you enjoy!


----------



## shorty (Apr 11, 2008)

hey i just joined too and also have a mini called pedro 

minis unite 8) 

your english is very good by the way


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

Hello and Welcome  

I love your name btw


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

Bonjour Cynthia! comment allez-vous? comment est-il au Québec? amour d'identification pour voir une image de votre poney bientôt. appréciez HF!


it may not be perfect but oh well, lol.


----------



## love-a-hero (Apr 3, 2008)

OMG how cool!


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

lol...gingerrrr now your making me look bad!!


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

KANSAS_TWISTER said:


> lol...gingerrrr now your making me look bad!!


haha half my family lives in Canada.


----------



## Löhnr (Jan 16, 2008)

Welcome to the forums. I'm from Québec myself, although I'm a bit further south from your location, in «Estrie». I'd be glad to see some pictures of your horse and hear some of your horseriding stories. 
Again, welcome to the forums!


----------

